# low progestrone - information needed help!



## Elleee (May 22, 2006)

I have recently had a blood test as i visited my doctor as we have been trying for a baby for 18 months.  The blood test was conducted on day 21 (I have irregular periods anywhere from 29 to 42 days), the doctor stated that my progesterone level was low and therefore I had not produced an egg, I am now confused because if this is the case would I not be having periods?
He has stated that I will have to be referred and the next action will be a drug which stimulates egg production but can cause multiple births.  Can anyone please help me??


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The a variable length of cycle the day 21 test is useless as it should only be done exactly 7 days before your period to get the most accurate result. When you don't have the regular cycle this is pretty impossible to judge!!
You may need medication such as Clomid to regulate your cycle and therefore make timing of   easier to determine. Yes there is a ris of mulitple which is why monitoring when on Clomid by scanning is best.

Ruth


----------



## Elleee (May 22, 2006)

Thanks,
The test that was completed was done on Monday of last week and I still haven't come onto my period, therefore would you agree that this was completely useless?.  The doctor has mentioned clomid, but surely I would need this to regulate my cycles and therefore ovulation will be more likely.

Would you also suggest that I take agnus castus??, I have also bought a thermometer, am I correct in thinking that I should take my temp before I get up in the morning usually the same time everyday (if poss) and when my or if my temp rises this would indicate ovulation?.

My GP also mentioned that he cannot give me clomid, I would have to see a specialist, do you agree with this? - I presume further tests will have to be completed?

Thanks
Elle


----------

